
Grsecurity: Teardown of a Failed Linux LTS Spectre Fix - andrenth
https://lwn.net/Articles/798256/rss
======
kccqzy
It's worth noting that I find Linus's version clearer than the original
(correct) fix that produced a warning.

~~~
brmgb
Linus version is the correct one. The original was incorrect and was
mistakenly backported to the LTS tree instead of the Linus one.

~~~
dchest
Both were correct! The original was correct, but produced a warning. Linus
fixed the warning correctly. LTS folks "fixed" it incorrectly: "As a further
failure, instead of looking at Linus' correct fix (observable by checking out
the master tree at the time), the approach employed in the LTS kernels seems
to have been to naively silence the warning by simply swapping the order of
the two lines".

